# Kennels



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I have had several folks request these pics and I finally got off my a__ to get them posted.

They are in a 36 by 96 Morton Building with Priefert kennels. My father in law lives in an apartment on the north end.


----------



## franklauzon (May 31, 2006)

*WOW!*

I haven't posted very often, but I can't help it with this post. That's a beautiful setup!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Dang Tim, didn't realize you had that many dogs. Great looking set up, first-class! What kind of bark collar are you using with your father-in-law?


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Tim, looks like daddy in law best be gettin' dem kennel runs swept and squirted down some....................... :lol:


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

It helps that he's deaf!

The three hellion puppies, now 9 months or so, can post up some serious noise. I'm thinking I need to upgrade from TT bark collars to Dogtra. 
I want to hear some serious corrections from my house about 50 yards away.

Whatever possessed me to build 11 kennels I do not know. Thank God I've never had them full.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Morton does make a fine building....good looking kennels Tim


----------



## TimMTP (Mar 27, 2007)

Very nice. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Tim West said:


> I'm thinking I need to upgrade from TT bark collars to Dogtra.


Let me know what you think of the Dogtra after you've had it a while. I went from a TT bark collar to the Sportdog SBC 18 Delux and it is a piece of junk. The batteries only last one day whether the dogs are barking or not and it only works when I have it set on the, "test mode".


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Tim West said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking I need to upgrade from TT bark collars to Dogtra.
> ...




Two Dogtras now for three years and I can tell you they work but be careful because they are hot!


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Can I move in too?


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

What direction do the kennels face?

Looks like a great setup.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

DKR said:


> What direction do the kennels face?
> 
> Looks like a great setup.


If I was a betting man I would say south.


----------



## pafromga (Jul 16, 2006)

Wow, That is almost nicer than my house. haha

All jokes aside, very nice!!!


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> DKR said:
> 
> 
> > What direction do the kennels face?
> ...



If the father-in-law is living on the north side I'm betting east.


----------



## buckeyegundogs (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice Tim, very nice.

Brad


----------



## DuckTruk (May 18, 2005)

Can you give me some more info on the door system shown in the second picture?


----------



## Lyle Harne (Jul 7, 2004)

If you're talking about the 4th picture. Great door.
www.gundoghousedoor.com


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

The barn actually faces north, which is not ideal for ventilation but it's the way it needed to lay to fit our land and the existing house. It's got a garage door on the other side that you cant see plus a pretty big wrap around porch so it gets pretty good ventilation. I put two large fans on either end and a swamp cooler in the middle and they are fine even in 100+ summer temps.

The doors are indeed gun dog doors and they are superior products. I had home-made swinging doors tht let lots of winter air inside. They install with only two screws so I take them off in the winter. My original doors openings were too large for them, so I made a mounting out of plastic hog panel (which I line the insides of the run with. Got this from FarmTek) The gundog doors block it all and raised the temp in the winter substantially. I have plastic barrel dogs houses and the dogs are toasty in all temps now.

I have one spetic tank for the apartment portion and one for the dog runs. I've yet to pump either after four years. 

I have an inside trough system and an outside trough system. Both of these septic tanks plus our home septic tank empty into a lagoon we built instead of lateral lines. We have had no trouble with it at all.

I have a mister system for summer in the outside runs which dogs can get under if they want to get wet. Most of them avoid it and lay on the concrete inside the barn.


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Really nice kennels -- if that apartment ever becomes available let me know


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Man, I'm waaaaay behind.  NICE set-up 8) .


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Two Dogtras now for three years and I can tell you they work but be careful because they are hot!


Same here.


----------

